# Wonderstone



## Fresco (Jun 28, 2011)

hey i am just about to start puting rocks in my tank and i was wondering if i could put wonderstone in my tank? it is a type of sand stone but it is really hard and compact plus it is a beautiful rock. i have a ton of it and it would be reallt cool in my fish tank. if you dont know what it is look it up it is awesome.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

I see no reason why you couldn't use those rocks.
Sharp edges might raise a concern but I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## Fresco (Jun 28, 2011)

so i can still use it even though it is a type of sand stone? i read some where that sandstone is not good to put in the tank. but this type of sand stone can not be scratched with your finger like most sandstone


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Natural sandstone can be abrasive to fish skin, but I'm not familiar with the product you describe.


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

it should be fine unless it has sharp edges that can cut fish, and you can use normal sand stone too.
looked it up and it should be fine unless it has a knife point on one side.


----------

